
Striking Power: Iconoclasm in Ancient Egypt - bookofjoe
https://pulitzerarts.org/exhibition/striking-power/
======
bookofjoe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iconoclasm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iconoclasm)

